# Taliban Shoots at ISAF Medevac Helicopter



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2009)

Re:  first item here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87392/post-861190.html#msg861190

as Paul Harvey used to say, here's the REST of the story from ISAF (emphasis mine):


> Earlier this afternoon, an International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) convoy, in southern Afghanistan, struck an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) resulting in the wounding of soldiers. When helicopters arrived to evacuate the wounded soldiers the insurgents opened fire on the medical evacuation operation, damaging one of the helicopters.
> 
> *An attack on clearly marked evacuation aircraft is in clear violation of international accords for the protection of medical personnel.*
> 
> One helicopter left the scene with all the wounded personnel whilst the damaged helicopter remains on the ground.



1)  I guess the Taliban High Command'll be all over the troops on this one - after all, they have a new code of conduct, right?   :
2)  I await with interest (without holding my breath) media coverage of this transgression of international accords.


----------



## Franko (29 Jul 2009)

Now Mr Layton, Dion and Staples still think we should negotiate with them...       

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> 2)  I await with interest (without holding my breath) media coverage of this transgression of international accords.



Good thing.  You'd die of oxygen starvation if you did.  We know that the poor misunderstood Taliban probably had nothing to do with this event, so the MSM will overlook this transgression.  After all, one is innocent, until proven guilty; right!


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Jul 2009)

Medevac choppers are the only military platform that still use the Red Cross emblem outside the wire.  The ground ambulances ceased having Red Cross panels facing out several years ago because they were found to be too attractive as a target.  I (the medical evacuation chain and the helo squadron commander) would be more concerned that an evacuation chopper was directed to and attempted to land in a non-secure helicopter landing site.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We know that the poor misunderstood Taliban probably had nothing to do with this event, so the MSM will overlook this transgression.


Or we'll see a statement shortly saying ISAF's report is a lie, right?



			
				Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> I don't think the Taliban signed the "Convention for the Amelioration of the Condition of the Wounded in Armies in the Field. Geneva, 22 August 1864" http://www.icrc.org/ihl.nsf/full/120?opendocument


Thanks for the ref!


----------



## Gunner98 (30 Jul 2009)

Sorry 1864 reference was later replaced by: 

Convention (I) for the Amelioration of the Condition of the Wounded and Sick in Armed Forces in the Field. Geneva, 12 August 1949 and Protocol I dealing with International Armed Conflict 

http://www.icrc.org/ihl.nsf/CONVPRES?OpenView

- signatories listed here: http://www.icrc.org/ihl.nsf/WebSign?ReadForm&id=470&ps=P


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Medevac choppers are the only military platform that still use the Red Cross emblem outside the wire.  The ground ambulances ceased having Red Cross panels facing out several years ago because they were found to be too attractive as a target.



That said, maybe it's already time for an amendment to the Taliban soldier's handbook:
http://www.icrc.org/web/eng/siteeng0.nsf/htmlall/emblem-history?opendocument
Yeah, that'll happen soon...


----------



## Shec (30 Jul 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> That said, maybe it's already time for an amendment to the Taliban soldier's handbook:
> http://www.icrc.org/web/eng/siteeng0.nsf/htmlall/emblem-history?opendocument
> Yeah, that'll happen soon...



I'll wager that the awarding of the  Taliban equivalent of the VC to the gunner who, "with disregard for his own personal safety, did singlehandledly destroy an infidel death machine loaded with the running dog lackeys of Satanic dhimmis..." will happen sooner Tony.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2009)

The upper echelons of the Taliban know very well what the Red Cross means, however they choose to continue to attack our medical assets. From our perspective, the act of firing upon medical personnel or facilities is an act of barbarism.
From an insurgency perspective, this is fair game. They use our sensibilities against us.


----------



## GAP (30 Jul 2009)

Big Red Crosses make big targets....hasn't changed in 40 years....they are not playing by our rules, why are we? I'm not suggest we go and shoot their wounded, but some of the nambly pambly rules we restrict ourselves to make our young men/women juicy targets.....whatever happened to "getting the job done" instead of "they are misunderstood"......


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Big Red Crosses make big targets....hasn't changed in 40 years....they are not playing by our rules, why are we?



Because its the law, pure and simple. We (Canada) signed those Geneva Conventions and we are duty bound to obey them, even when others do not.
I know this is an academic conversation, but it will be interesting to see how the act of firing up a Medevac chopper translates to action on the ground by our (NATO) troops.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> I'll wager that the awarding of the  Taliban equivalent of the VC to the gunner who, "with disregard for his own personal safety, did singlehandledly destroy an infidel death machine loaded with the running dog lackeys of Satanic dhimmis..." will happen sooner Tony.


My Taliban Buzzword Check© indicates you forgot "puppet"  



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Big Red Crosses make big targets....hasn't changed in 40 years....they are not playing by our rules, why are we? I'm not suggest we go and shoot their wounded, but some of the nambly pambly rules we restrict ourselves to make our young men/women juicy targets.....whatever happened to "getting the job done" instead of "they are misunderstood"......


Understand (and feel) the frustration, but like others have said it better than me, it comes back to "do we stoop to their level?" or "do we become our enemy to destroy them?"


----------



## Shec (30 Jul 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My Taliban Buzzword Check© indicates you forgot "puppet"



I stand corrected, thanks !!!


----------

